# _That_ was interesting!



## ukedude (Sep 14, 2006)

Today at the GCAS auction was my first experience around other aquatic plant enthusiasts. Quite a diverse and colorful crowd to say the least.

If I didn't get a good deal on everything, my only excuse is that I was on borrowed time away from soccer games and had to split by 12:00, so I had to get what I could and run (right after I got a bag of jungle val--which included one tiny corkscrew val as a bonus!  ).

I planted my 29g this afternoon with my daughter after three months of preparation. For our first try, it doesn't look _too_ ridiculous. We'll see how it pans out over the next few weeks. Hopefully those months of work will pay off.

I regret that I did not meet any SWOAPE members. Perhaps next time.

Here is DAY 1


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought you were only going to be there prior to the auction or I would have brought a few plants along for you  

It looks like you got a nice assortment of plants in the tank. I would probably still jam a few more in there to get it going  You can never have too many plants. A solid color background will also show the plants off much better. I prefer black but any color will do. 

Don't forget to update the pics for us in a week or so. With CO2 and ferts, this should grow very fast!


----------



## ukedude (Sep 14, 2006)

I only found out I could manage to go late Friday night, but appreciate very much the help received so far even via this forum.

I didn't think it would happen so quickly, but watching oxygen bubbles emerge in a trickle from the cut ends of the jungle val I purchased only a day ago was quite remarkable--living, breathing plants.

My daughter that it was very cool.


----------

